

Strange organism has unique roots in the tree of life  - pwg
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47225834#.T537U1KVvGg

======
JoeAltmaier
I see this and think, Will we discover new forms of life on other planets?
Well, we discover new forms right here all the time! Likely any other life
elsewhere will be at least as varied.

